# playa del carmen



## Santo50

hi , i am wondering if anyone can help me, i am coming to playa del carmen next month, is it possible to rent a place monthly for 200 us dollars including internet energy furnished etc, i don't do contracts but i think i will stay 6 months, so contract month to month only, is this possible? i am not bothered about a posh place, as long as its clean etc, hope you can help ,if you know of anyone that rents can you let me know please, even renting a room in someone house would be ok, but prefer my own place if possible . i am not rich sorry to say!!!kind regards zelia


----------



## eastwind

No, I don't think that's possible.


----------



## chicois8

In my opinion it would be hard to eat on $200 USD a month in Playa...
$200.00 divided by 30 days= $6.66 a day...
Maybe beans, rice and water?


----------



## Santo50

chicois8 said:


> In my opinion it would be hard to eat on $200 USD a month in Playa...
> $200.00 divided by 30 days= $6.66 a day...
> Maybe beans, rice and water?


i am not asking about eating , i am asking about renting


----------



## horseshoe846

I think you should consider looking at Mahahual - or maybe Xcalak. Both of which are much less 'exclusive' (and remote).

Edit : perhaps exclusive is not the right word - perhaps accessible is better.


----------



## chicois8

Yes you were, I was pointing out that some one could hardly eat in Playa much less get a room including internet energy furnished etc, for 200 USD............good luck but someone that admits to not being rich but wants to live in a very expensive area of Mexico is dreaming.........


----------



## Santo50

yes maybe i am dreaming but maybe not? i hear this everywhere i go its expensive blah blah blah but maybe you don't like living like a local ? i don't mind i am no better than anyone else!!


----------



## TundraGreen

Santo50 said:


> yes maybe i am dreaming but maybe not? i hear this everywhere i go its expensive blah blah blah but maybe you don't like living like a local ? i don't mind i am no better than anyone else!!


I think Santo might be right. I don't know about Playa del Carmen, but I have been out in the neighborhoods behind Puerto Vallarta where all the staff for the fancy hotels live. I suspect in neighborhoods like that you could find very economical rentals.


----------



## horseshoe846

TundraGreen said:


> I think Santo might be right. I don't know about Playa del Carmen, but I have been out in the neighborhoods behind Puerto Vallarta where all the staff for the fancy hotels live. I suspect in neighborhoods like that you could find very economical rentals.


Well if that be the case - perhaps this forum is not the best place to ask. Given the picture you paint - if it were me - I would try to reach out to a local church and ask them what they suggest. Or - those very same hotels you mention. I'd ask to speak to the head of household (or whatever) and see what he/she had to offer. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TurtleToo

Santo50 said:


> hi , i am wondering if anyone can help me, i am coming to playa del carmen next month, is it possible to rent a place monthly for 200 us dollars including internet energy furnished etc, i don't do contracts but i think i will stay 6 months, so contract month to month only, is this possible? i am not bothered about a posh place, as long as its clean etc, hope you can help ,if you know of anyone that rents can you let me know please, even renting a room in someone house would be ok, but prefer my own place if possible . i am not rich sorry to say!!!kind regards zelia


Segundamano shows several rooms for rent for around 3,000 pesos, which is about 170 USD. It looks like you could find a studio apt for 4,000. You will need a functional level of Spanish, (or the assistance of someone who speaks Spanish) to go about viewing and renting a place in this price range.

Try these sites to get a better idea of prices and what's available:

Segundamano.com
Compartadepa.com.mx
Vivanuncios.com
Metrocubicos.com

To search, remember that the municipality is Solidaridad, and that Playa del Carmen is the Colonia. So first choose Quintana Roo, then Solidaridad, then Playa. As others have already mentioned, you'll find the least expensive options in neighborhoods outside of the centro. I can't advise you there, since I don't know the city, but perhaps someone else does, and can suggest promising neighborhoods.

Good luck!

.


----------



## Santo50

TurtleToo said:


> Segundamano shows several rooms for rent for around 3,000 pesos, which is about 170 USD. It looks like you could find a studio apt for 4,000. You will need a functional level of Spanish, (or the assistance of someone who speaks Spanish) to go about viewing and renting a place in this price range.
> 
> Try these sites to get a better idea of prices and what's available:
> 
> Segundamano.com
> Compartadepa.com.mx
> Vivanuncios.com
> Metrocubicos.com
> 
> To search, remember that the municipality is Solidaridad, and that Playa del Carmen is the Colonia. So first choose Quintana Roo, then Solidaridad, then Playa. As others have already mentioned, you'll find the least expensive options in neighborhoods outside of the centro. I can't advise you there, since I don't know the city, but perhaps someone else does, and can suggest promising neighborhoods.
> 
> Good luck!


hi thank you for this info much appreciated kind regards zelia


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> That's good, enjoy the rice and beans, Mexico may be better than the favela you come from.
> Do you speak Spanish or just Portuguese ? Do you plan on working?


You can also rent a room in a shared house pretty cheaply.


----------



## citlali

I have a friend who is now working in Tulum and he just sent me a note that everything is super expensive...He is an indigenous who lives in a 2300 peso place in Chiapas,, does not have hot water, and is used to live on nothing, he just told me he could not wait to get out of the area because everything was so expensive..


----------



## Santo50

*cheap apartments*

Hi i would just like to thank everyone for there help here !! i found a apartment in playa del carmen for 200 US Dollars a month after a little friendly negotiations that is !! 10 miniutes walking distance to center and beach ,only a room with a kitchen but sufisient for me !!so thank you all again .

kind regards zelia


----------



## joaquinx

Also try Renta, Casas, Deptos, estudios, oficinas, locales, bodegas - andale.mx


----------



## ElPocho

Hey Santo, I looked at Sisal, Yucatan. I might check it out. They put a university campus there. Google Maps the area, yo will see a lot of fishing boats. It seems that they still have fishermen living on low wages. 
If you decide that Playa is too expensive, and want to look at another area. I hope you like playa.
Are you looking for a tourist area or an area that would be for retirement or to work? Tourism drives prices up, but brings economic opportunities.

let us know how you like playa.


----------



## Santo50

*retire*



ElPocho said:


> Hey Santo, I looked at Sisal, Yucatan. I might check it out. They put a university campus there. Google Maps the area, yo will see a lot of fishing boats. It seems that they still have fishermen living on low wages.
> Are you looking for a tourist area or an area that would be for retirement or to work?


Hi thank you EIPocho i will be looking to retire possibly if i like it that is as i have never been to Mexico befour i cant say at the moment


----------



## Santo50

hi thank you joaquinx kind regards zelia


----------



## Zorro2017

Glad you found a place in your price range.


----------



## Santo50

thank you zorro


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> I have a friend who is now working in Tulum and he just sent me a note that everything is super expensive...He is an indigenous who lives in a 2300 peso place in Chiapas,, does not have hot water, and is used to live on nothing, he just told me he could not wait to get out of the area because everything was so expensive..


It's not surprising to me that a place catering to tourists would be expensive. I hope your friend is making enough money to cover his living expenses.


----------



## Santo50

I hope your friend finds a good job and is living a better life soon !! I am afraid its not just in Mexico people are struggling here in my country too, But i find life has its good times and bad times for everyone, rich or poor !! its unfair i know but what can we do but keep marching on? If everyone would give a little to someone they meet even if its a bite too eat it would help !! there's a lot of street children here i buy them a bite too eat i know its not much but its something i think?


----------



## ElPocho

Santo50 said:


> Hi thank you EIPocho i will be looking to retire possibly if i like it that is as i have never been to Mexico befour i cant say at the moment



Mexicans (mestizos) love Brazilians ever since Pele. Mayans don't care. You will like it.


----------

